# Glock 23  trigger job



## BME013 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a glock 23 that I love and really want a trigger job done on it.
However a buddy told me you had to be a cop of some sort to be able to get the kit.

Is this ture or where can I have it done near Athens, GA???

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 2, 2008)

Brownell's part #100-003-306- Glock Rocket 3.5 lb. trigger kit fits all models $40.95 plus shipping


----------



## red tail (Sep 2, 2008)

Most gun stores have them on the shelf and will install


----------



## JohnK (Sep 6, 2008)

You can order online from Lone Wolf and get a 3.5lb lwd trigger. Directions for stripping the gun can also be found online as well as trigger installation.  I have done a couple of mine, try it, you'll like it. Also check Glock Talk online. Nothing to it, takes about 30 minutes the first time, lots less later. Also search 25 cent trigger job. I just used cue tips instead of a dremel tool and it woked fine. you want to go ahead and do the polishing while you have it apart.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 6, 2008)

Buy 500 rounds.
Shoot them.
Enjoy the smoother trigger!


----------



## soopadoopa (Oct 17, 2008)

JohnK said:


> You can order online from Lone Wolf and get a 3.5lb lwd trigger. Directions for stripping the gun can also be found online as well as trigger installation.  I have done a couple of mine, try it, you'll like it. Also check Glock Talk online. Nothing to it, takes about 30 minutes the first time, lots less later. Also search 25 cent trigger job. I just used cue tips instead of a dremel tool and it woked fine. you want to go ahead and do the polishing while you have it apart.



----Best advice here. You can do it yourself for less than $15. There's nothing to it. I've done three, and wouldn't have another glock without workin on the trigger.


----------



## tgreaper (Oct 29, 2008)

SJC Custom in Lawrenceville (www.glockjockey.com) is the best known glock gunsmith in the US, and the preferred gunsmiths of Team Glock.  Give them a call if the drop in solutions don't suit you...


----------

